# My new favorite feeder!



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thought I'd share with directions. All in all, this cost $44 for the net and lacing (and I have plenty left over to make another), and then however much my friend is going to charge me for the tire, so I'm thinking no more than $75 total for this feeder. So far, I've only fed one bale at a time since I have two horses, but I'm confident I could probably feed two or more, especially since it can go higher than the tire itself and the net holds it in.

I designed this off of the feeders at happygrazers.com since I didn't want to pay $300+ and thought I could make a bigger and better one anyway


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

What a fantastic idea!


----------



## Kliment (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes, one of the best I've seen so far! Will post mine soon


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

That is an odd looking tire: what type of tire is it? Do you think the feeder will stand up against big horse abuse? I love this feeder!!


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice handiwork! I love D.I.Y., especially if the end result is practical and saves you money.


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

Captain Evil said:


> That is an odd looking tire: what type of tire is it? Do you think the feeder will stand up against big horse abuse? I love this feeder!!


I think they forgot to describe the super-difficult step of turning a tire inside out


----------

